# is intel core 2 quad still available in kolkata?



## pratik2011 (Nov 18, 2011)

few days back i hard that it is now out of market,but i want to buy a Intel quad core ,c2quad (lga 775) because i don't want to change my mother board.So is c2quad available in Kolkata or India market, and is all models are available or not?


----------



## topgear (Nov 19, 2011)

it would be better you can search in local shops - C2D's are still available so chances are a piece or two C2Q is still available too


----------



## all2005 (Nov 19, 2011)

call redington india. they have stock in chennai branch.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 19, 2011)

Just one piece of suggestion from my side:-

almost 6 months back when I've asked the price of the Core2Quad processor in Vedant, the only model available was C2Q Q8300 and the price was around 6.7K. 

Now if you look at the performance, Q8300 performance is same as Athlon II X4 620; in fact in some areas , Athlon is ahead.

Now at a price of 6.7K, you can get a Athlon II X4 635 3 GHz processor, superior to C2Q 8300 is all aspect and a Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P (rev. 3.1) @ 2.8K. So the total price is now 6.8K. But you're getting a newer architecture with better performance, new mobo with DDR3 ram support and other features without spending anything extra you are already planned to spend.

Think a little.


----------



## Jripper (Nov 19, 2011)

^ Brilliant suggestion. |m|


----------



## avinandan012 (Nov 20, 2011)

just briliant cilus

+1


----------



## topgear (Nov 21, 2011)

Athlon II X4 6355 @ 4.8k + Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P @ 2.8k + 2GB DDR3 ram @ 0.7k will cost Op a total of 8.3k but Op can easily collect the extra money by selling off his current cpu+mobo+ram - the new config will perform much better


----------



## cyn!de (Nov 21, 2011)

How about a used One?
I Remember some one selling Q9300 for 4k@(E)


----------



## topgear (Nov 21, 2011)

they still offers strong performance - if some one has a good mobo+cooler and get his hands on a used Q9300 the buyer can get more performance out of this 

But if the buyer has a non OCable mobo then going with Athlon II X4s makes more sense as the mobo mentioned here for AMD cpu can push the cpu upto 3.5-3.6Ghz with good after market HSF - 2.50 Ghz Q9300 will be outperformed by 3.5/3.6Ghz Athlon II X4 for sure


----------

